# SMT for v6 Alti's



## tsr0003 (May 8, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone has put this on their car? If so, how were the results? I am looking to re-tune the ECU and have been looking at the SMT or Technosquare re-flash. Any thoughts or suggestions on which is better? Is there anything else?


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

save your money., those things show no gain in your type of application and are a rip off. Nissan has the thing dialed in alraedy.


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

Alti9 said:


> save your money., those things show no gain in your type of application and are a rip off. Nissan has the thing dialed in alraedy.


Agreed. Save your money for an intake or exhaust system, if you don't already have one, as they at least produce some real power gains.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Are there links to dyno charts that show NO GAIN?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I dont know how much this helps you but NPM examined this some

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/february05/tecnosquare/


----------

